# Brake Calipers



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone know where to get brake calipers refurbished and painted in Scotland?
Thanks


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

We could supply you refubed ones but not sure about painting. We do supply the paint.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

by refurb are you meaning new seals etc ? or just a clean and paint ? Pretty straightforward DIY job.


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

gm8 said:


> by refurb are you meaning new seals etc ? or just a clean and paint ? Pretty straightforward DIY job.


New seals and pistons


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

Aps-direct said:


> We could supply you refubed ones but not sure about painting. We do supply the paint.


What kind of price for 2005 BMW M3 E46?
tHANKS


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

BIG RED do them.... never used them myself but my mates in the concours scene use them.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

These guys have a postal based refurbish and paint service.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have used Bigg Red to get mine refurbished in the past and their workmanship is excellent.


----------

